# Peel Potato's Like a Pro



## Alex (23/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (23/9/14)

just in time for braai day 

thanks @Alex

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/9/14)

Hahahaha


----------



## Metal Liz (23/9/14)

bwhahaha classic


----------

